
Some notes on running new software in production - eurg
https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/11/11/understand-the-software-you-use-in-production/
======
dswalter
The wisdom that comes from running things in production makes open-ended
questions about those gotchas useful interview questions.

'looks like you used kubernetes for a major project recently. What were some
of the unexpected warts?'

Someone with experience running a service on k8s will have at least a few
stories, and how someone describes their own responses to those hurdles can
shed light on their personality.

~~~
taeric
Agreed, though it saddens me how many of those hurdles will be poor
rediscovery of previously well documented problems in older systems. :(

------
shay_ker
> Envoy’s active healthchecking means that you services get healthchecked by
> every client. This is mostly okay but (again) services with many clients can
> get overwhelmed by it.

Man that's brutal. Is that normal in service-mesh frameworks?

------
zamazingo
Try working at a place where all fixes are tested in production...

~~~
hnmonkey
Can you describe what you guys do and your infrastructure? Is there a need to
test in production or has it just not been important enough to prevent it?

~~~
user5994461
Everybody has a test environment, it's rare to also have a production
environment.

~~~
hnmonkey
Your statement doesn't match up at all with what they said nor even make
sense. What's the point of a business if you only have a test environment but
rarely have a production environment?

You seem to be assuming to know what their development process and
infrastructure is like.

~~~
nevon
The joke is that if you don't have a testing environment, production is your
testing environment, which in effect means that you don't have a production
environment.

